# Fan making grinding noise of some kind



## Captain Howdy (Apr 12, 2011)

I've popped the bottom off to look at the fans, the main one is spinning quietly, but the secondary one sounds like it might be spinning wrong or wobbling slightly or something. Is there any home-remedies for this, or do I have to take it to a professional?

I'm not afraid to dive into the guts, because it's all very easy to access and everything is right on top no problem, just a smaller screwdriver is needed, but I don't want to jump in without a plan. 

Alienware m15.


----------



## Ames (Apr 12, 2011)

Fan dimensions/specs? You could hunt down a replacement fan.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Apr 12, 2011)

Once a fan starts making that wonderful noise, it's fucked. You can do some things like put motor oil in it, but they only last a little while. From what it looks, that's a fairly new laptop, if it's still under warranty, you should be able to send it to Alienware and have them fix it for free.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll get the fan specs soon, they're no more than like 3 inches across. 

The m15 is actually a 2007/2008 model, the m15*x* is the new 2010/2011 model, sadly.

I think my only issue with taking the fan out to check it, is lacking compressed air can, and lacking that nano-meter sized screwdriver needed to remove the ones locking it down into the system. I'm very careful, but simply lack some of the tools >.> now to find one of those mini drivers and try cleaning a lil deeper.

Here we go - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFEpDREzn0E&feature=player_profilepage. Sorry about the background noise, SOME PEOPLE in this house don't know volume levels. but that low buzzing that is quite apparent, is the fan @-x


----------



## Ricky (Apr 12, 2011)

The bearings are going out.

Replace the fan?

(I can't hear shit in the video but grinding sounds like the bearings are going out.  Fans are cheap.)


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 12, 2011)

spit on it to lube it up

this advice works for many things, not just fans


----------



## Aden (Apr 12, 2011)

Record it and post
not so we can diagnose the problem, I think it would just be interesting to listen to |3


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 12, 2011)

Aden said:


> Record it and post
> not so we can diagnose the problem, I think it would just be interesting to listen to |3


 
Well it's kind of like an unTissbzzzTiss un un Tissbzzzzz unTissbzzzzzTiss un un. Y'know?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 12, 2011)

tthats the noise my fan makes sometimes
cause i keep it on 24/7
prolly needs to be lubed up or some shit


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 12, 2011)

You'd better prepare your a.... Oh. The other kind of fan.

It probably lube up the bearings. If that doesn't work, it might just be worn out, and in need of replacement.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 12, 2011)

Given that it's a laptop, you're not going to find replacement fans on the cheap. The fan is definitely on the way out, but if you can *pull it and lube it*, you might be able to get some more life out of it.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 12, 2011)

Why does 'lube' even sound dirty when talking about nothing remotely sexual?

Fuck you furries.

Anyways. Thank you guys. I need a micro-screwdriver, or that fan ain't coming out, and lube ain't going in...And what kind of...dare I ask...what kind of lube? Oil, anti-friction stuff, or KY jelly?


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Apr 12, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Fuck you furries.
> 
> Anyways. Thank you guys. I need a micro-screwdriver, or that fan ain't coming out, and lube ain't going in...And what kind of...dare I ask...what kind of lube? Oil, anti-friction stuff, or KY jelly?


 1. You're welcome.
2. Jeweler's Screwdrivers
3. I've head full-synthetic motor oil will work pretty well, lighter the better (5w30 is the best to get it to actually go into the bearing). Might also want to follow this gentleman's video on how it's done.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 12, 2011)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> 1. You're welcome.
> 2. Jeweler's Screwdrivers
> 3. I've head full-synthetic motor oil will work pretty well, lighter the better (5w30 is the best to get it to actually go into the bearing). Might also want to follow this gentleman's video on how it's done.


 And if all else fails, Crisco :V


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 12, 2011)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> 1. You're welcome.
> 2. Jeweler's Screwdrivers
> 3. I've head full-synthetic motor oil will work pretty well, lighter the better (5w30 is the best to get it to actually go into the bearing). Might also want to follow this gentleman's video on how it's done.


 
Can you get jewelers screwdrivers at a Home Depot, Lowe's, or do I have to go to a specialty store?


----------



## Aden (Apr 12, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Can you get jewelers screwdrivers at a Home Depot, Lowe's, or do I have to go to a specialty store?


 
I think they're just the tiny screwdrivers that people use to work on eyeglasses. I see those near the checkout counter at Ace.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 12, 2011)

Fans regularly die due to a bearing getting damaged from dust in the fan.  Just replace the fan.  I've done this twice myself.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 12, 2011)

Seems I just got my mates eyeglass kit, unscrewed the bottom, unscrewed the fan cover, and turned on a game to max + run a 720p video to get the fan going. 

Holy shit, it was quiet :v I've reapplied the cover and bottom of the laptop, waiting to see if it still makes the grinding noise - So far even quieter than before o..o

edit: well the grinding came back a lot less severe, but my computer hardcrashed whilst playing the game (I'm thinking the game is an issue, graphics are too high anyways) though I just removed the damn cover and put the bottom of the laptop back on. I'm going to be getting a new PC within a year from now, so fuck it >.>


----------

